# Find my remote?



## TivoQueensDad (Jan 24, 2005)

Just got my new Roamio Pro and back in the Tivo family after many years away. So far, so good, but one question at this point.

On their blog, Weaknees says "The Plus comes with an RF/IR remote, and unlike the Roamio, the Plus has a Remote Finder. If you misplace your TiVo remote, just press a button on the Roamio Plus front panel and the remote will emit a signal to help you locate it. "

What button is this? I can't find anything on Tivo's website that describes the butttons / lights on the front panel. The included owner's manual says...oh wait, there's no included owner's manual.


----------



## Gary-B (Jun 4, 2009)

When you press a button on the remote, watch for the yellow light on the front of the tivo. That's what you press, pretty neat feature but the sound from my remote is hard to hear.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't have a Roamio yet, but I think it's the ~red button on the left with the peanut icon... Though, I may be wrong.


----------



## TivoQueensDad (Jan 24, 2005)

markp99 said:


> I don't have a Roamio yet, but I think it's the ~red button on the left with the peanut icon... Though, I may be wrong.


Thanks - that was in.

Any idea if this info is online at Tivo's website? What other features am I missing because they didn't tell me?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

markp99 said:


> I don't have a Roamio yet, but I think it's the ~red button on the left with the peanut icon... Though, I may be wrong.


 I thought it was yellow? I know everytime there is a button press a yellow circle flashes. I had to put two light Dims over it because the flashing yellow light it too annoying.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Ha! I forgot about this... just tried it for the first time... love that it's the Tivo theme from the intro video.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I thought it was yellow? I know everytime there is a button press a yellow circle flashes. I had to put two light Dims over it because the flashing yellow light it too annoying.


The yellow light flashes when it receives a button press from the remote when in i.r. mode.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

A J Ricaud said:


> The yellow light flashes when it receives a button press from the remote when in i.r. mode.


I get a yellow flash from any button press. RF and IR.

My Premieres and Minis also behave the same way.


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

NJChris said:


> Ha! I forgot about this... just tried it for the first time... love that it's the Tivo theme from the intro video.


Roamio defaults to RF. Yellow is RF. Red is IR if you turn it on. I think that's what I read. I believe that is TiVo+C (hold) and TiVo+D(hold) disables it.

But my new Roamio's remote has no blinky on it at all. defective?


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

LOL. I love how you need the remote to find the button to then be able to find the remote! 

Stand back! Geniuses at work!


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

ramiss said:


> LOL. I love how you need the remote to find the button to then be able to find the remote!
> 
> Stand back! Geniuses at work!


Troll? Is that you?

Anyway, the button's on the Roamio itself--the one that makes the remote beep. If you don't know where your Roamio is, you might have to call your insurance company and maybe the police.


----------

